# Mt Rushmore Rally



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Our adventure East to get the new Outback is lining up...









We will be camping at Raft J-Bar from Jun 16th to the 19th. Anyone in the area and willing to have a mini-rally?

I think Folsom-Five and Ridgway-Ranger will in the area, so hopefully that put us at 3 2 Outbackers, so that is officially a Rally! (see how I make up the rules on the fly...







)

So...let's here it from everyone in the area...can you make it?

Come check out the newest Outback model...the 301BQ!!


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

I would love to join you, but we will be just leaving the Topsail rally on June 16th. We don't get back over to the Mt Rushmore area until *July* 16th.
Have a great time with your new Outback!

--Greg


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

folsom_five said:


> I would love to join you, but we will be just leaving the Topsail rally on June 16th. We don't get back over to the Mt Rushmore area until *July* 16th.
> Have a great time with your new Outback!
> 
> --Greg


June...July...what's the difference.









Bummer


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

That's ok because there is a precedence for 2 OBers being a mini rally at Rafter J.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Our adventure East to get the new Outback is lining up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooo, if there's a raffle.......I got a pretty good chance of winning. So far 50/50.








I wonder what jim is gona give away? Hopefully a storage system for the pass through on the OB.








C-ya there,
Brian


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't camp during the week, but if you see two Yamaha V-Stars pull up to your spot it'll be my wife and I. My bike will sound like a helicopter outside your camper....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SDCampers said:


> I can't camp during the week, but if you see two Yamaha V-Stars pull up to your spot it'll be my wife and I. My bike will sound like a helicopter outside your camper....


Sounds good to me. You come check out my new Outback...and I'll take your bike for a spin.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Jim, you will really enjoy the area and Rafter J. We've been there several times. Pretty much central to quite a bit out there.

Say, maybe you can answer a question for us on the way back... Just how many Wall Drug signs are there heading West?









If your time permits, drive through Badlands NP. While you are at Rafter J don't forget to drive the Needles Hwy. If that big Ford of yours fits through the tunnels that is!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ARzark said:


> Jim, you will really enjoy the area and Rafter J. We've been there several times. Pretty much central to quite a bit out there.
> 
> Say, maybe you can answer a question for us on the way back... Just how many Wall Drug signs are there heading West?
> 
> ...


Jeff...come on up for a night or two...


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Jim, don't think we haven't considered it! 
Looks like our plans are taking us in the other direction though. 
Something about Tracey not seeing her brothers in 15 years.







Hard to argue with that one.
We're operating on a "Family first" theme right now in light of our recent changes























Looks like a road trip to CT is in store for us!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ARzark said:


> Jim, don't think we haven't considered it!
> Looks like our plans are taking us in the other direction though.
> Something about Tracey not seeing her brothers in 15 years.
> 
> ...


Well.....I guess I can overlook this for Tracey....but just this once!!


----------

